# Software im Überblick



## TobiTinti (6. Juni 2004)

Hallo allerseits!

Nach meiner längeren Suche bin ich schlussendlich doch wieder auf tutorials.de gelandet, wohl der besten Seite.

Das Problem, das ich habe, ist hier eben schon öfters angesprochen worden, aber mir fehlt nach wie vor der Überblick

Also..
Ich bin noch ein totaler Anfänger im Bereich des digitalen Musikmachens. Hab mir schon eine Demo von Wavelab und von Cubase gezogen, und versucht anhand von runtergeladenen Handbüchern/Tutorials diese Progs zu verstehen und anzuwenden. Aber fühl mich *komplett überfordert!* 

1.) *Welche Software kann* grundsätzlich mal *was*? (also: kann ich z.B. mit Wavelab alles machen (arrangieren usw.) oder ist das nur ein beartbeitungstool? kann ich mit Cubase z.B. einen ganzen Song auf die Beine Stellen? wenn ja, läuft das über midi's oder... kA; was sind Sampler, Synthisizer usw. Was ist füer was zuständig?)

2.) Welche *Software* würdert ihr mir *empfehlen*? (muss dazugesagt sein: preis ist sekundär; ich möchte auf keinen Fall ein Prog, mit dem ich mal anfangen kann, in einem Jahr, wenn ich besser geworden bin, wegwerfen kann, weil es meinen anforderungen nicht mehr genügt

3.) Mein Ziel ist es *elektronische Musik* zu produzieren, so in Richtung Psychedelic Trance oder so. Was wär da zu empfehlen? Ich frag mich eh, wie die zu den ganzen Geräuschen kommen.. Wie kann man solche Klänge produzieren, die sich eigtl nach nichts Definierbarem anhören Oder vielleicht besser: welche Software kann das?

Ich dank schon mal im Vorraus, und wär glücklich wenn mir endlich mal jemand einen *Überblick* über die ganzen Soundprogramme, -tools usw. geben könnte.

Tintifax (T)


----------



## BeaTBoxX (7. Juni 2004)

Ja du hast schon in etwa Recht.

Wavelab oder Soundforge sind reine Bearbeitungsprogramme fuer Samples (z.B. .wav Dateien)
Die kann man dafuer aber auch wärmstens empfehlen.
Ich benutze lieber Soundforge andere lieber Wavelab. Es gibts siche rnoch a ndere mit ähnlkichen Funktionen. Aber diese beiden sind wohl die bekanntesten und besten.

Zum arrangieren brauchst du eine Sequenzersoftware.

Die 3 großen Programme dieser Art sind:

- Emagic Logic Audio
- Steinberg Cubase
- Cakewalk Sonar 

Vom Funktionsumfang bieten sie alle mehr oder weniger komfortable folgende Möglichkeiten:

- Midispuren.
- Audiospuren.
- Spuren für VSTis

Um das mal näher zu erläutern:

Midispuren sind NUR Steuerdaten ( also spiel Note c3  so und so lange )
Ansteuern kannst du damit entweder interne Klangerzeuger ( Den Synthie deiner Soundkarte)
Oder  über ein Midiinterface irgendwelche externen Klangerzeuger (Sofern du sowas besitzt) Also Synthesizer, Drummaschinen, Sampler usw. usw.

Audiospuren kann man wie eine Art Bandmaschine auffassen. Mehrere Spuren mit dem man echte Aufnahmen (z.b. Wavfiles) parallel abspielen /aufnehmen kann.
z.B. koenntest du damit verschiedene Gesangsspuren  getrennt einsingen und dann eben passend zusammen wieder ausgeben.

VSTi(nstrumente) sind Software Klangerzeuger, die dem VST Standard genuegen. Das ist einfach eine universelle Schnittstelle, fuer die andere Hersteller eben Software programmieren koennen.
Die Klaenge werden dabei im Rechner erzeugt und in Echtzeit über die Soundkarte ausgegeben (Je nach Soundkartenqualität mit mehr oder weniger grosser Latenz)
Da es hunderte von VSTis von noch mehr Drittanbietern gibt, kann man nicht viel sagen , was VSTis können, da wie gesagt Sache des Herstellers 

Bekannte Hersteller für solche  Softwareklangerzeuger sind z.B.

Native Instruments ( Kontakt, Battery, Reaktor,Pro53,FM7, Absynth ... )
Spectrasonics  (Atmosphere, Trilogy ,Stylus)
Linplug (Albino)
ARTURIA ( Moog Modular V, Minimoog V)
reFX (QuadraSID, Beast, Vanguard ...)

.. um nur einige zu nennen. davon gibt es hunderte ..


Der Vollständigkeithalber sollte man noch VST-effekte erwähnen.
Mit der oben genannten VSTschnittstelle kann man nicht nur VSTis ansprechen ( Instrumente) sondern es gibt fuer diese Schnittstelle auch  Effekte, die man nach Lust, Laune und Rechnerleistung sowohl hinter Audiospuren, als auch hinter VSTinstrumentspuren packen kann.

Auch hier gibts es massig Hersteller mit noch mehr Produkten sowohl Freeware als auch kommerziell.

Hierbei sollte man die Firma Waves noch erwaehnen.. -> sehr gute Plugins 

So.

Was ich nun eher bewusst NICHT erwaehnt habe, sind Insellösungen  für die Musikmacherei wie Fruity Loops oder Reason.
Dabei handelt es sich um software, die quasi in einem Paket Arrangiermöglichkeiten und Klangerzeuger auf Softwarebasis liefern.
Die möglichkeiten sind teils besser, weil die einzelnen Komponenten dafuer geamcht sind mit einander zu arbeiten, andererseits auch eingeschraenkter, da eben keine neuen Instrumente hinzugefuegt werden koennen ( Reason).Audiospuren in der Form wie in Grossen Sequenzern gibt es nicht (man korrigiere mich wenn ich was falsches sage  ) und generell sind die Editiermöglichkeiten nicht so ultimativ umfangreich wie bei einem Logic oder Cubase.
 Und ob einem das was da rauskommt klanglich taugt, ist eh geschmackssache 
Davon halte ICH persönlich nicht sooooo viel. Das soll nicht heissen, dass man damit keine gute Musik machen koennte, aber da diese Teile eben nicht SOO offen fuer 3. Anbietersoftware sind, habe ich mich eben für Logic Audio entschieden.

Noch eine Sonderrolle nimmt die Software Live von Ableton ein.
Hierbei handelt es sich ebenfalls um eine Arrangiersoftware, die ihren Schwerpunkt aber 1. auf fertig zu importierendes Audiomaterial (Loops die wo anders zu erstellen/klauen/kaufen sind) und 2. auf Liveeditierung legt. (Also arrangieren waehrend das Ding läuft)
Live wird schon von vielen leuten im Club mit dem Schleppi für Liveacts eingesetzt. Mit der kommenden Version 4 soll auch Midikram unterstuetzt werden. Aber was das genau heisst, steht noch in den Sternen.

So nun weisst du bescheid .. und jetzt:

KAUFEN, MARSCH MARSCH  

Gruß
Frank


----------



## TobiTinti (7. Juni 2004)

Wow, Frank!
Danke dir tausend mal!
War genau die umfangreiche und gut überblickbare Antwort, nach der ich gesucht habe! Und ich bin froh, dass es nun ein für alle mal geklärt ist, da ich einen derart überblickbaren Post auf keinem Forum gefunden hab,  und ich wohl nicht der einzige zu sein scheine, dem bei den vielen Audio-Proggs, die auf den Markt kommen, einfach der Überblick fehlt.
Ich danke dir nochmal, und freu mich jetz schon richtig drauf mir ein Softwarepaket mit allem nötigen zusammenzustellen

Tobi


----------



## BeaTBoxX (14. Juni 2004)

Las doch mal was von dir hören, wenn du zugeschlagen hast. Mich wuerde mal interessieren, was du dir angeschafft hast 

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Resident_DeeJay (24. Juli 2004)

BeaTBoxX
nicht Schlecht

Ich habe im netz ein Forum gefunden wo man ebenfals Übersowas Sprechen kann.
Die helfen einen bei sowas sehr gut weiter.


Ich such mal die URL.


----------



## benibamboo (3. August 2004)

ehmmmmmmm......ich hab zwar eigentlich nich auch wirklich den grossen Plan, aba zum Thema Reason....solang du noch am Anfang bisd un noch kein eigenes Studio hast, dann is des MEINER MEINUNG nach eine der besten Lösungen, da du damit sehr sehr vielseitig arbeiten kannst und du vorallem als anfänger durch die ganzen Presets und Samples ( Drumloops etc.) schon sehr respektable Ergebnisse erzielen kannst.....aba bei einem Punkt hast du Recht...das Problem mit den VST-instrumenten und Plugins, welche du nicht reinladen kannst..
Also wie gesagt Reason´eignet sich gerade für Anfänger als sehr gute Lösung...aba wie gesagt: dies ist meine meinung und man sollte zumindest mal probieren ob einem das Programm liegt...und zum Thema Fruity loops...schau dir die Plugins und die Synthies an....no comment =)


----------



## benibamboo (3. August 2004)

Aja und noch ne kleiner Tip....kauf dir mal das Magazin Keys....stehn sehr viele nützliche Sachen drin un sind auch oft sehr gute Progz als Freeware vorhanden.


----------



## BeaTBoxX (4. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von benibamboo _
> *Aja und noch ne kleiner Tip....kauf dir mal das Magazin Keys....stehn sehr viele nützliche Sachen drin un sind auch oft sehr gute Progz als Freeware vorhanden. *


Da lass ich mir von meinem Daddy  regelmässig zu Weihnachten ein Jahresabo schenken


----------



## Resident_DeeJay (4. August 2004)

Ich find die Seite einfach nur Genial, Jung aber genial.
Die haben da echt an alles gedacht

Producer Equipment


----------



## BeaTBoxX (4. August 2004)

Jeppa.. hab mich gestern registriert


----------



## Resident_DeeJay (4. August 2004)

Das find ich gut 
Ich werde mich da auch mal Aktiver gestalten, jetzt wo Urlaub habe


----------



## ullision (5. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von benibamboo _
> * [...]  zum Thema Reason...[....]..aba bei einem Punkt hast du Recht...das Problem mit den VST-instrumenten und Plugins, welche du nicht reinladen kannst..
> *



kleine Frage am Rande: ist es denn ein MUSS vst-instrumente benutzen zu können? Klar gibts da 2-3 die richtig gut sind  
Ich nutze Reason schon seit v1.0 und kann mich eigentlich nicht dran erinnern jemals VST vermisst zu haben 
Meiner Meinung nach reichen die Geräte die in der aktuellen Version enthalten sind für den Home-Bereich erstmal vollkommen aus ( ausser die Effekt-Geräte...die sind noch bissel schwach auf der Brust  ) und erst recht für Einsteiger... 
Das RSN auch für "vollwertige" Produktionen geeignet ist beweist aktuell Liam Howlett von "The Prodigy", der seine neuen Songs auch mit Reason produziert 
 
siehe auch -> http://www.propellerheads.se/news/articles/index.cfm?fuseaction=get_article&article=prodigy


----------



## BeaTBoxX (5. August 2004)

Jaaaaa da magst du recht haben..
Prodigy is nur ein Beispiel
Alexander Kowalski  hat fuer sein aktuelles Album auch nur Reason verwendet.. 

Ich find halt die Routing Sachen irgendwie etwas doof. Sicher ist das witzig und vor allem lehrreich, wenn man "von Hand" verkabelt, aber irgendwann wirds da hinten dann doch relativ unuebersichtlich finde ich.
Da ist Routing im Environment von Logic schon deutlich angenehmer.. und das auch bei 30 oder 40 Spuren  und 5 Effekten pro Track wenns sein muss..

Aber auf jeden Fall kann man mit Reason super die Zusammenhaenge lernen, wie was funktioniert.. was CV & Gate ist usw usw usw...
Das is unbestritten 

Und ich sag dir ganz ehrlich, meinen NI Kontakt will ich nicht missen ! ! ! 111eins 

Ach ja :

Und NATUERLICH kommt es auf den Benutzer an. 
Wenn einer keine Ahnung oder kein Feeling für Musik hat,.dann helfen die tollsten Tools und Möglichkeiten nix.. 
Andersrum zauber manche guten Leute aus minimalstem equipment die geilsten  Sachen..
Kommt halt drauf an


----------



## ullision (5. August 2004)

stimmt leider....gibt auch noch jede menge anderer Kinderkrankheiten dabei...aber im groben bin ich eigentlich recht mit zufrieden...
Musst ja auch bedenken dass RSN eigentlich noch fast frisch auf dem Software Markt ist (v2.5) im Gegensatz zu Logic zb (v10 wenn ich mich nicht irre)


----------



## BeaTBoxX (5. August 2004)

v6. irgendwas im mom..
Ja da hast du schon recht. Allerdings kam reason auch erst mit diesem hype an Softwareklangerzeugern .. Ich meine es gibt schon baukastenkits zum VSTinstrumente selber stricken... da is die Entwicklung nun auch schon ne ganze Ecke weiter.
Aberder Funktionsumfang von Logic ist  auch ne ganze Ecke größer.
Allein die ganzen Notationssachen. Ich glaube in Reason gibts nur diese Pianoroll Ansicht oder? Also echte Noten darstellen,editiere,drucken usw gibts da nicht.. (ICH brauchs auch nicht.. aber rein aufnwandstechnisch)
Thema Video wird nun auch abgedeckt.. also Musik zu Video syncen/produzieren usw.. 
Ich bin halt immernoch der Meinung, dass Sachen wie Reason eine Insellösung ist.
WENN man damit zufrieden ist,  isses Supie, aber mir liegts eben nicht so.


----------



## ullision (5. August 2004)

nein stimmt....echte Noten gibts nich ( und ich bin froh drum  ) 
Für Musik mit Videos gibts auch nen Haufen anderer Proggies die speziell drauf ausgerichtet sind...


> WENN man damit zufrieden ist, isses Supie, aber mir liegts eben nicht so.


Genau DAS is der Punkt.....für sich selber feststellen mit welchem Programm man gut klarkommt um mal wieder das Thema aufzugreifen...jedes proggie hat vor und nachteile


----------



## BeaTBoxX (5. August 2004)

Me detex: Offtopic Philosophiererei


----------

